# Changes in SOTW Forum Admin team



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Chris S is taking a leave of absence for an extended period of time from the SOTW forum and from the Admin Team for personal reasons.

I am sure that we all want to thank him for his effort and contributions thus far. He will be welcome back here and in the Admin team when he will see it fitting with his personal priorities. Meanwhile, please contact the other Admin Team members.

Good luck and thanks Chris,


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much Chris. We never say it enough. Here's hoping your personal reasons sort themselves out neatly and soon.

Mike


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you for everything you have done, You'll be missed 'Little Brother'.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

But I just promoted you in Mafia Wars....

You'll be missed around here as admin...


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

You've served long and well. See the paymaster on your way out. 

Thanks a lot, Chris. You've really served this community and made a big contribution. Hope all is well with you.
Hasta la vista, my brother.


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for all your efforts Chris. 

On your way out, please take ******, and *** ****** and that perennial idiot ********* with you. 

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Dog Pants said:


> Thanks for all your efforts Chris.
> 
> On your way out, please take ******, and *** ****** and that perennial idiot ********* with you.
> 
> Don't be a stranger.


I promoted you, too (in Mafia Wars).


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

hakukani said:


> I promoted you, too (in Mafia Wars).


Only promotion I'm likely to get for a while. Do I get a secretary now???


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Dog Pants said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> > I promoted you, too (in Mafia Wars).
> ...


You can have mine. I can't get her to do anything.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

THanks Chris S. We will all miss you.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Best wishes Chris, it was great being part of the team with you there to help and guide me in the ways of moderating. 

And talking about moderation, I am reminded of that old saying "moderation in all things ...except moderation".


----------



## Graftonsax (Jan 20, 2008)

Pete Thomas said:


> Best wishes Chris, it was great being part of the team with you there to help and guide me in the ways of moderating.
> 
> And talking about moderation, I am reminded of that old saying "moderation in all things ...except moderation".


Pete being a pro as you are I know you know the first rule of Moderation... don't talk about Moderation, you know what we gotta do now...

Seriously though good luck Chris S.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Thank you Chris.
Keep in touch man and take care.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Best wishes Chris, you will definitely be missed.


----------



## Tim Price (Feb 3, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> Best wishes Chris, you will definitely be missed.


I couldn't of said it better.

Best always to you also.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Later, Kris. It'll all come out in the wash.


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

Dog Pants said:


> and that perennial idiot ********* with you.


********* =9
s-a-x-p-u-n-t-e-r =9

:shock:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Chris who?


----------



## king koeller (May 24, 2003)

We're all gonna miss you around here!
Take care!


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for everything you've done Chris!
I'll miss your weird avatar. (Actually, you've had a few weird ones. Like that nerdy looking guy, and that cat)
Swing by sometimes!


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 10, 2004)

SaxPunter said:


> Dog Pants said:
> 
> 
> > and that perennial idiot ********* with you.
> ...


Actually, I figured you were _", and *** ******"_. Sasquatch is a much more reasonable candidate for the perennial idiot.


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

Sasquatch said:


> SaxPunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dog Pants said:
> ...


Ahhhh - I feel so much better now!


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you know that I'm back. I probably won't be posting much, and I'm not an admin anymore. I haven't talked to Harri about that, but my time is semi-limited these days so I probably won't be coming back to the admin team. I've started a new thread in the lounge so we don't overflow this one very much.

Mods: If you want to lock this thread for any reason, feel free.


----------

